# Uschi Glas @ Beim Rudertraining - 18x



## datatwo (26 März 2008)

Macht an sich ne gute Figur. :drip:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Geniesser (10 Apr. 2008)

Respekt! Ein toller Körper in dem Alter!


----------



## maierchen (10 Apr. 2008)

Jetzt brauch ich erst mal ein Bier, bis dahin
thumbup


----------



## fisch (16 Apr. 2008)

Rudern soll ja gut für die Brutsmuskulatur sein.
Na dann dürfen wir uns ja noch auf einiges freuen.
:thumbup:


----------



## MrCap (21 Apr. 2008)

*Find ich auch, ist immer noch ne ganz hübsche - DANKE für die sportliche Uschi !!!*


----------



## cinema01 (29 Juli 2008)

Grandioses Shooting!! Danke.


----------



## icks-Tina (29 Juli 2008)

bei Ihr hat Ihre Creme wohl was bewirkt...Respekt....Danke auch


----------



## Sierae (29 Juli 2008)

*Danke, einfach schön anzuschauen!*

:laola:


----------



## zebulon (25 Jan. 2009)

1000 Dank für die bezaubernde Uschi Glas! Tolle Fotos von ihr.


----------



## architekt539 (4 März 2009)

Verdammt gut erhalten, das Schätzchen!


----------



## cmykos (5 März 2009)

thanks


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die schöne Uschi


----------



## heimzi07 (2 Juli 2012)

gar nicht schlecht ... aber ein bisschen BOTOX ist schon im Spiel


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

immer noch fit


----------



## KaWi (7 Dez. 2012)

Schon älter aber gut.


----------



## Namson (24 Apr. 2013)

sportlich sportlich


----------



## patrick75 (25 Apr. 2013)

:thx: für die immer noch attraktive Uschi


----------



## twilight1666 (15 Jan. 2014)

älter aber noch immer sehenswert:thx:


----------



## zoras (10 Okt. 2014)

danke super bilder


----------



## pbolasz (24 Okt. 2014)

danke Uschi.....


----------



## julo (25 Okt. 2014)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## stefan_r (7 Apr. 2015)

Ein toller Körper in dem Alter!


----------



## Meuw (11 Apr. 2015)

Nette Bilder


----------



## Reggi (21 Jan. 2020)

sie macht mich immer so geil


----------



## pontiff (21 Jan. 2020)

Danke


----------



## posemuckel (4 Sep. 2022)

Reggi schrieb:


> sie macht mich immer so geil


Nicht nur dich …


----------



## RudiNrw (5 Sep. 2022)

Eine gut anzusehende, reife Frau) Danke dafür Uschi...


----------

